# THE OTHER DOGS IN MY LIFE



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to share a pic of my grandfurbabies. The one on the left is Jaxson, and on the right is Lexi.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They are so cute Michele. 
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sweet, Michele! What kinds of dogs are they?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, so sweet. What kind are they?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute Michele, I didn't realize you had other dogs in your life! How do they mesh with the Neezers?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What beautiful granddogs you have!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are Dachshunds. They are very sweet, unless they see my cats. 
They all get along great. Lexi is very submissive and will be the first one on her back. Shelby and Jaxon are the terrors and always playing, chasing, etc. It took Kodi a while, but he is just now getting to be very playful with them. Can you imagine the four of them with a new baby. Mama Mia!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Michele they're beautiful!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable....and look so easy to care for!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry Michele, I can't read... GRANDoggers  Spoil them and send them home!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my grandfurbabies. The one on the left is Jaxson, and on the right is Lexi.


Look at those sweet faces!!! 
I'm still not back on my own pc so no pictures of my standard poodle


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Love your grandfurbabies!!! I am have one grandfurbaby also, I will have to post a picture of her also...Casper really doesn't like her too much.


----------

